# Addi Express & Addi Kingsize Express



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

I am seriously considering purchasing one of these machines. Which one is better? What diameter of tube scarf can be knitted with each one? I see that some people have both, but I could only buy one. Do they use worsted weight yarn? Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, go on You Tube and look up Addi knitting machines. You can see them in action and decide for yourself which one best suits your needs.


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello, I have both sizes, and I love them both. My favorite is the little one. The little one can make itty-bitty hats, scarves, and I am doing some wool socks with it. The big one makes really big scarves, adult size hats, or flat panels.

I guess you need to decide what your knitting focus will be. Or, buy the little Addi, then purchase an Innovations (same size as big Addi)from Gettington.com for 39.99!!!

Yes, worsted weight yarn, or slightly larger or smaller works. I have even used 2 strands together on the little one, for socks.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm annoyed. I just paid $49.99 for my Innovations machine.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

I have both machines. and I can not get either one to work right. The bigger one ..I see it on tv sometimes. But it is already started .and they have no problems. I start with every other needle.Like it says then to every needle.It runs or falls off.They did not say to try weight on it. But I have also tried that..But there again did not work right. I feel I wasted money in buying them.I thought this would be great for hats.and socks or slippers.But I have yet to make anything on either machine.


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

You can do a crochet cast-on then, and it won't fall off. You can look it up, and watch it on You-Tube. Sometimes it just takes a little practice, or messing with tension to get going good.


----------



## wurlybird (Feb 17, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I'm annoyed. I just paid $49.99 for my Innovations machine.


Me too! (


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Gidget's Mom..I just had to say something about your name. The reason is..That was my handle for years on the CB ..many moons as.


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Clarmar said:


> Hi Gidget's Mom..I just had to say something about your name. The reason is..That was my handle for years on the CB ..many moons as.


Gidget is my Pom-A-Poo!!! My Fur Baby.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Gidget'smom said:


> Clarmar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gidget's Mom..I just had to say something about your name. The reason is..That was my handle for years on the CB ..many moons as.
> ...


lol lol


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Clarmar said:


> I have both machines. and I can not get either one to work right. The bigger one ..I see it on tv sometimes. But it is already started .and they have no problems. I start with every other needle.Like it says then to every needle.It runs or falls off.They did not say to try weight on it. But I have also tried that..But there again did not work right. I feel I wasted money in buying them.I thought this would be great for hats.and socks or slippers.But I have yet to make anything on either machine.


Hi Clarmar, I agree it is tricky to cast on. I have attached a clothespin to the end of the yarn and let it dangle, then weave the yarn with one hand while slowly turning the crank to thread the needles, every other one. I do not put the yarn in the tension piece, I hold it in my hand and keep the tension tight so the stitches do not come off the needles. If one comes off I back it up and fix it.

When I am knitting I keep the yarn in a bowl at my feet and pull out several feet of yarn and turn the crank, watching the stitches all the time so I can catch any dropped stitches. Sometimes the stitches are dropped anyway, and I fix it with a crochet hook. Using the tension device works best for me, and watching You Tube videos posted by users is a good learning tool.

These machine do have their glitches, but making a hat in 20 minutes is awesome!

Have fun Knitting! Lois


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I just got my Innovation Knitting machine this week and got it set up today. It had some knitting from the factory on it in worsted weight yarn so I took it off and got some of my plain acrylic worsted weight to play with. I followed the directions and used the whole skein in about 20 minutes did a bind off and it came off easy and then made a double thick hat with it and I was very pleased with it. No skipped stitches and I'm glad that I didn't buy the more expensive Addi for now.


----------



## suzyknits (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are looking for patterns for circular knit machines, looming, knitting or crocheting, this site does it all.. It has so a large library of photos, videos and patterns all in their files site. I hope you love it..
https://www.*******************************************/


----------



## hishouseinc (Sep 29, 2013)

Just bought the kingsize and I love it and hate it. I have tried all different types of yarns and after way too many dropped stitches I decided to break the warranty and do some cleaning. First off it came with a missing bolt, and there were several of them that were loose. It is a very easy machine to work on. The top retainer comes off very easy and the 4 small bolts fit great in the brass inserts. The bottom bolts are also made of the same quality and also have inserts which I was glad concerning it is all plastic. From there it was a bit discouraging to see that all the other screws were self tapping into plastic seats. For the price of the machine they should of followed through with at least brass screw inserts, but did not. Grease which looked like a ptfe synthetic was way too sparingly used, but it is not difficult or expensive to add to your machine. The part that bothered me the most was the plastic hand crank plastic planetary gear that they use. I have heard other people describe a noise in the machine when they use too heavy yarn and the reason is this plastic gear jumps the track and grinds on the teeth which are also plastic. Cleaning this, I did find fine bits of plastic after the grinding noise and imidiately called my friend who has a machine shop to come up with a solution. The other problem which adds to the grinding noise is the shaft of the crank has .05mm - .1mm space around the shaft. Our fix to the problem was putting an equivalant to a pinch roller on top of the shaft of the hand crank. This pinched the toothed track against the shaft so that the gears could not jump out of the track. Putting it all back together was not a challenge at all. I could not leave well enough alone and decided to do the obvious next. Now I know that many have thought of this and some have even posted videos on youtube of some half hearted attempts of placing a motor on the crank. I wanted to do this correct so I worked with the machine shop to come up with a perfect fit. I geared down the motor to turn the knitting machine at one revelution every 5 seconds. Before you call me crazy.....it works great but it is very very picky at these speeds. Let me explain. There are really 3 areas you can experiment with to make a reversable pom pom hat every 10 minutes. weight of yarn, tension on the yarn as it feeds into the machine, and weights you can place on the tube that feeds out the bottom of the machine. If anyone is interested in hearing more please let me know, Sorry for such a long first post but thought I would jump right in. Have fun and never be afraid to find out what your limits are......Jon H.

P.S. I have many tips but do not want to hog this thread.
P.S.S. don't worry I am not selling anything, just here to help.


----------



## naynay54 (Jan 14, 2016)

I am interested in anything you have to offer about this machine. I am just now starting to use mine. I have only had it less than a week and have made two hats but am interested in making more items just haven't found patterns.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

naynay54 said:


> I am interested in anything you have to offer about this machine. I am just now starting to use mine. I have only had it less than a week and have made two hats but am interested in making more items just haven't found patterns.


Naynay, I might suggest watching vids from the following Youtube sources:




































The last 5 are made by a young lady in Russia. Though she speaks Russian, her vids are very easy to follow along. She is very creative, and makes some very interesting items with her Addi. These are just a few example of things which might inspire you.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Just got the addi professional express, and am less than impressed. Would probably not be worth returning it, so will keep it and let my friends play around with it. Just an expensive toy, looks well made, but very limited in its range of possible projects, would rather have spent that money on having my lacemaker fixed or replaced. Many of the patterns in the books are ugly, ugly.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I love my Addi King Express. I have also ordered the Addi Pro. No dropped stitches white making numerous hats. I also have the stoppers but have not used them as yet. I first ordered the Sentro and had so many dropped stitches that I sent it back, that is why I ordered the AKE.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for the video links, HKelley! I just watched a couple, and found them helpful. 

I have the Addi King size, and a few other assorted sized circular knitters. Mostly they languish, but this time of year they get more action to make hats to match items I've knit on my flat-bed machines.


----------

